# Garnet apparently going to Boston



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

For Jefferson, Green, Telfair, Ratliff, and at least one draft pick. That's a deal the Knicks could have matched easily. Very disappointing. The Celts will be very tough.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

alphaorange said:


> For Jefferson, Green, Telfair, Ratliff, and at least one draft pick. That's a deal the Knicks could have matched easily.


No they couldn't. Minnesota is rebuilding so they want young players, picks and expiring contracts. David Lee is the only guy they might have liked. Everyone else is either garbage or ridiculously overpaid.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

It look like G.M. Mchale is securing a job with his old teammate G.M. Ainge, to make Boston Celtics back into the Super Team. So if this KG trade goes through look for G.M. Larry Bird to add another super missing piece to the Boston Celtics (dinasty).


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

bmac said:


> No they couldn't. Minnesota is rebuilding so they want young players, picks and expiring contracts. David Lee is the only guy they might have liked. Everyone else is either garbage or ridiculously overpaid.


I agree, there's really nothing of equal value in the league outside of a handful of superstars to trade for Garnett. This was pretty close though as Boston gave up their entire youth movement. And apparently Ryan Gomes is also part of the deal plus _two_ 1st round picks. If Minnesota was looking for youth I'm not sure many teams could have out bid the Celtics, including the Knicks.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Way I look at it is*

Green is nothing yet and maybe never be anything other than a JC type, if that. He's a high flyer, but come on, he's shown very little. Jefferson is pretty good but I'd bet Morris will be as good if not better. Telfair is a throw-in, and Ratliff is an expiring. David Lee is better than any of them and has shown it. Robinson is nearly as good as Telfair, JC is better than Green and is still young. Plus we have our first this year who could have gone and would also trump Green. There was definitely more the Knicks could have offered.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*bmac....*

Outside of Marbury, who is ridiculously overpaid? BTW, NY doesn't have any "garbage" players. Most have a function and do it well for decent money. Explain, please.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

Glad it was Boston and not us pulling this trade off. Now they have absolutely no bench or depth and in 2 or 3 years will right back where they were last season. They will have a very solid run for a 2 or 3 years but they better pray for a flash in the pan type of season. Going to love watching this train (Boston derail again). Imagine if one of them goes down, it will be ugly as they have zero depth and some fairly old superstars.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Way I look at it is*



alphaorange said:


> Jefferson is pretty good but I'd bet Morris will be as good if not better.


Jefferson is 1 year older than Morris and last season put up 16 points, 11 rebounds, and 1.5 blocks while shooting over 51%. Predicting Morris will be better after 5 career games is ridiculous.



> David Lee is better than any of them and has shown it.


No he hasn't. I love David Lee, but he's not half the post scorer Jefferson is. And the one thing he excels at, rebounding, Jefferson is equally as dominant. Plus Lee is actually 2 years older.



> JC is better than Green and is still young.


Crawford is already 27 and is an absolute chucker (career 40% shooter) with an inflated contract. Why would the Wolves need/want a guy like that when they're now clearly in rebuilding mode?



> There was definitely more the Knicks could have offered.


If you honestly believe this then u have no idea how the NBA works. The Wolves didn't want to trade Garnett for guys with large contracts (ie. basically everyone on the Knicks roster). They wanted a young stud (Jefferson), a large expiring deal for cap relief (Ratliff), draft picks (they get their own pick back from Boston plus possibly Boston's first next season), and a host of cheap young talent that may or may not pan out (Green, Telfair, Gomes).

The Knicks have no young potential superstars, no large expiring contracts, and the rest of their young talent (Robinson, Balkman, Collins, Morris) are average at best. The Knicks were never in the running cos they just don't have the pieces Minnesota wanted. Simple as that.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lolol*

1) If you can't watch Morris and see his potential, you're the one who needs help. The guy is agile, graceful, has a GREAT touch and plays hard. Actual age is of no real relevance. What matters is time in the league. At the same stage, Morris shows as much or more.

2) Green isn't even in the same league as JC. At this point its a fact. 27 is a young veteran.

3) Lee is a better rebounder than almost anyone in the league, and Jefferson is NOT one of the few better. The fact that he isn't a scorer yet is irrelevant. Lee is a great passer and Jefferson isn't. Lee is great on the break...Jefferson isn't. Different skill set.

4) The Boston pick is not going to be a hot one.

5) The Knicks also had Frye, who is certainly the equivalent of a first rounder. He will blossom in the next 2 years.

Time will prove me right....Wolves got squat.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't care how in love with Morris u might be, he's only a year younger than Jefferson and miles behind him development wise. And he isn't likely to see significant minutes while he's stuck behind Eddy Curry, Zach Randolph and David Lee.

And i never said Green was better than Crawford, just much cheaper and 6 years younger.

Frye doesn't even play for the Knicks anymore, what does he have to do with anything here?

Since u think the Knicks could have made a better offer, what would it have been?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

woooooooooow, leave it to a Knicks fan.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

alpha....:nonono:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: bmac....*



alphaorange said:


> Outside of Marbury, who is ridiculously overpaid? BTW, NY doesn't have any "garbage" players. Most have a function and do it well for decent money. Explain, please.


Richardson
Curry
Jeffries
James
Rose
Randolph
Crawford


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: bmac....*



alphaorange said:


> Outside of Marbury, who is ridiculously overpaid? BTW, NY doesn't have any "garbage" players. Most have a function and do it well for decent money. Explain, please.


Zach Randolph $13.3m
Eddy Curry $8.9m
Quentin Richardson $8.1m
Jamal Crawford $7.9m
Malik Rose $7.1m
Jerome James $5.8m
Jared Jeffries $5.6m

All of those guys are overpaid, as 'urwhatueati8god' pointed out.

If by function u mean 'ride the bench and contribute absolutely nothing' then yes, most of those guys do indeed have a function. Not only that they do it very well.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Y'all are very Funny.* 

The Celtics have Three Dynamic Franchise Players (SF-Pierce, SG-Ray Allen, and C/F-KG) that are unstopable in the 4th quarter. If Dum-Dum Ainge offer PG-Brevin Knight the MLE than the Celtics got the Atlantic Division Title sowed up for the next 3 seasons making G.M. Ainge into a Genius. 

Its Bad for us Knick-Fans being we don't have any peremeter Defense. 
All three of the Celtics Franchise Players could beat us with their peremeter shooting in the 4th qtr..


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

As a knick fan this hurts. Not because we didn't get Garnett but that ONE trade by an idiot like Ainge made Boston a contender in the east for 3 years. Kiyaman is right when he says that all they need to do is sign Brevin Knight and thats it.

It takes Isiah Thomas a boatload of overpaid contracts to get to .500 yet people here think we actually have trading chips that doesn't include rookie contracts. I guess you can count Eddy Curry but the rest of the players, we are just overpaid.

Geez alpha, are you seriously putting Randolph Morris in the class of a double double big man?! Isiah Thomas is that you spinning and trying to make knick fans to understand what you are trying to build?

Does anyone realize that this TRULY put a hurt on the Knicks.

1.) in our conference
2.) in our division

Even after Randolph trade we were on the brink of fighting for the last 2 or 3 spot in the playoffs. NOW its just 1 or 2 spots we're fighting. Our division could be one of the best division in the Eastern conference.

Boston, New Jersey, Toronto, NY and Philly

Do you guys really think we can beat out toronto and/or New Jersey?

As of right now I have (in no particular order) thats my eight..
Detroit
Boston
Cleveland
Washington
New Jersey
Orlando
Toronto
Chicago
Miami

New York, Charlotte, Milwaukee... even Milwaukee looks good if they can stay healthy. Indiana and Philly will give a fight. This trade just made the Eastern Conference that much better. It also made the Knicks outside looking in as of right now.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this sucks...lets get kobe lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LOL @ the Knick member on this board boasting a few months ago, that we were getting KG. ::Crickets:: As long as Isiah is our GM, we will probably never land a superstar, Isiah has more enemies than the United States and it appears that former players really don't like to make deals with him. Either way, I'm glad Boston got him this makes the Atlantic more competitive than ever, but it really isn't good news for the Knicks, we better bring our A game next season.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Lolol*



alphaorange said:


> 1) *If you can't watch Morris and see his potential, you're the one who needs help. The guy is agile, graceful, has a GREAT touch and plays hard. Actual age is of no real relevance. What matters is time in the league. At the same stage, Morris shows as much or more.*
> 
> 2) Green isn't even in the same league as JC. At this point its a fact. 27 is a young veteran.
> 
> ...


an undrafted player to be better than a stud 22 year old post scorer, putting up 16 points and 11 boards per game with 1.5 blocks. Can you say 'Homer'?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Can you say retarded?*

Do you have any idea why he was not drafted? The Knicks signed him using a loophole before the draft even happened. No, I am not saying he is in Jefferson's class...yet. I do think he will end up a better offensive player and about the same blocks and boards after 2 or 3 years in the league. He was widely considered at least a first round talent.

When the Knicks had a chance to get KG, they DID have Frye. 
Curry is not overpaid.
JC is slightly overpaid depending on his year this year. 
Same with Q
Jeffries depends on this season but true based on last
If Randolph is an allstar starter and is at 22/11, is he overpaid?
Rose and James are overpaid

Knicks could have offered Frye, Balkman, JC, Morris, 1st rounder this year, and Lee instead of Balkman, if necessary. All good character guys with talent and youth. I prefer to keep Lee and sub another. That is a better deal.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

You're about $8-10m short of matching salaries so not only is that offer garbage, it doesn't even work financially.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Can you say retarded?*



alphaorange said:


> *Do you have any idea why he was not drafted? The Knicks signed him using a loophole before the draft even happened.* No, I am not saying he is in Jefferson's class...yet. I do think he will end up a better offensive player and about the same blocks and boards after 2 or 3 years in the league. He was widely considered at least a first round talent.
> 
> When the Knicks had a chance to get KG, they DID have Frye.
> Curry is not overpaid.
> ...



do you have any idea WHY he was allowed to sign thanks to the loophole? because he declared for the draft first, went *UNDRAFTED*, and was allowed to return to Kentucky and sign as an NBA free agent whenever he wanted. He did so after UK was eliminated.



http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/morris_070323.html this will explain it to you


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

bmac said:


> You're about $8-10m short of matching salaries so not only is that offer garbage, it doesn't even work financially.



yea it violates the CBA and the integrity of NBA general managers


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Um chandler nichols balkman our next years picks crawford Richardson Lee,

WEll its not that really hard to match Boston, i mean, most of these guys havent really produced. Ratliff is old, Al jefferson prolly is gonna be the only good one, Green hasnt proven himself, i heard they are buying out Gomes, and the 2 picks wont matter when they will be very good the next couple years, so yeah.


----------



## Basketball (May 24, 2006)

0oh_S0o_FreSh!! said:


> Um chandler nichols balkman our next years picks crawford Richardson Lee,
> 
> WEll its not that really hard to match Boston, i mean, most of these guys havent really produced. Ratliff is old, Al jefferson prolly is gonna be the only good one, Green hasnt proven himself, i heard they are buying out Gomes, and the 2 picks wont matter when they will be very good the next couple years, so yeah.


Uhhh... Ratliff's value is his large, expiring contract.

And one of the first round picks that the C's shipped over was actually a Minnesota pick from a previous trade. So this pick should be quite valuable.

----------

Reality: There is *no way* the Knicks could put together an offer for KG that was as enticing as the one Boston offered.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Basketball said:


> Reality: There is *no way* the Knicks could put together an offer for KG that was as enticing as the one Boston offered.


No that's not "reality" that's *your *opinion.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Considering what Minnesota wanted in return, he's right. The Knicks don't have a huge expiring contract like Ratliff and none of their young guys have nearly as much potential as Jefferson.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You don't get it*

Its not about ONE players potential. Its about the TOTAL. The Knicks offer would have included players that other teams also wanted...aka trade bait. Wanna take a look at Minny's potential team?

Frye/Blount?Morris
Madson/Rose/Morris
Brewer?Balkman
JC/ McCants
Foye/Davis

Plus they could have drafted who they wanted at 21. So many guards they would have made a trade for more bigs. Decent team with flexibility in finishing the rebuilding.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: You don't get it*



alphaorange said:


> Its not about ONE players potential. Its about the TOTAL. The Knicks offer would have included players that other teams also wanted...aka trade bait. Wanna take a look at Minny's potential team?
> 
> Frye/Blount?Morris
> Madson/Rose/Morris
> ...


That team is older, has less talent, and is significantly worse off financially than their current team. You're a retard if u think otherwise.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> No that's not "reality" that's *your *opinion.


it is reality though. the knicks just could not, under any circumstance, match the value of Ratliff's contract, the player of al jefferson, the upside of green, the already established ryan gomes, and 2 valuable first rounders, one which should be top 10. no way.


----------

